# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Поклонение Гопалу в ИСККОН

## Kisori Prema Dasi

Дорогие преданные, разъясните один момент. Сама я читала в письмах Шрилы Прабхупады и др. источниках ИСККОН, что поклонение Гопалу не является традиционным для ИСККОН, это практикуется в других матхах, а в ИСККОН более принято поклоняться мурти Гаура-Нитай или же мурти Шрилы Прабхупады. Но в последние годы я часто замечаю преданных ИСККОН из России и СНГ, приезжающих в Индию на фестивали, которые не только поклоняются мурти Гопала, но и носят его повсюду с собой в коробочке или мешочке на шее. В мешочке этом есть само мурти, асана, столик и на нем крошечный набор посудки. Для местных, индийских преданных, как ИСККОН, так и Гаудия-матх, это выглядит немного странно и дико. Сама я о таком никогда в шастрах не читала и в Индии такого не видела. Слышала только, что у некоторых Махараджей и старых преданных особые глубокие и мистические отношения с Божеством, поэтому они и путешествуют вместе с Ним, но обычно это не Божество Гопала. Теперь же с Гопалом путешествует огромное количество преданных ИСККОН, к тому же половина из них не имеет даже ни инициации, ни разрешения читать пранама-мантру. Хотелось бы узнать, изменились ли правила в ИСККОН по отношению поклонения Божествами и отношения к Ним. Была бы очень благодарна за квалифицированный комментарий.

----------


## vedamurti das

Любое поклонение любой форме благоприятно. Не надо просто из этого делать конец света - искать мистику, тайные реализации и т.д. и т.п. Преданный должен заниматься служением по своему желанию и не говорить, что это нечто супервозвышенное - тогда и проблем не будет.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> Преданный должен заниматься служением по своему желанию...


Скажите, а в ИСККОН принято получать разрешение и благословение духовного учителя на поклонение Божествам?

----------


## vedamurti das

В широком смысле мы должны развивать в себе желание служить Кришне, следовательно, служение Ему должно делаться по желанию. Но попросить разрешения и благословений также ОЧЕНЬ благоприятно. И это тоже должно делаться по желанию )) Гуру мы тоже должны служить добровольно и с желанием (тавтология)).
 В бхакти важен баланс между собственным "Я" и законами Бога. Перекос в любую сторону неблагоприятен.
 Выдержать этот баланс помогает общение с преданными (старшими/равными/младшими) - сразу чувствуешь, если что-то не так.

----------


## bhakta Roman

Скажите пожалуйста, а могут ли вообще не инициированные преданные поклоняться дома божествам? Если могут, то каким? И говорил ли что-нибудь по этому поводу сам Прабхупада?

----------


## Лена

> Для местных, индийских преданных, как ИСККОН, так и Гаудия-матх, это выглядит немного странно и дико. бы узнать, изменились ли правила в ИСККОН по отношению поклонения Божествами и отношения к Ним. Была бы очень благодарна за квалифицированный комментарий


для местных христиан, действительно, выглядит странно  :biggrin1:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

ну, неинициированные преданные точно не квалифицированы поклоняться. Установленным (т.е. _настоящим_) божествам. 
А вот таким, что 



> пошел на рынок, купил мурти и радостно поклоняется своему любимому Господу,


 - чего ж нет, пожалуйста. В конце  концов, всякая форма в мире есть мурти). Правда, такое скорее называется не "арча-виграха", а "форма для медитации". 

Квалификация для арчаны
Панчаратра-шастра четко определяет предварительную квалификацию личности для проведения арчаны. Во внимание не принимается происхождение или социальная позиция; все, что необходимо - это твердая вера в Вишну, т.е. Кришну. Следуя авторитету Писаний Панчаратры, когда духовный учитель решает, что его ученик достаточно квалифицирован и с твердой верой, он дает ему вайшнава дикшу, известную как панча-самскара, которая включает получение вайшнавского имени, ношения тилаки, символов и получение мантр вайшнава (тайных мантр для осознания Вишну, Кришны), а также метода духовного учителя как поклоняться Божеству. Тогда ученик считается достаточно квалифицированным для проведения арчаны.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Вопрос*: Очень хотелось, чтобы дома были Божества. Подарили Гопала, и мы начали Ему поклоняться. Но многие говорят, что не стоит этого делать. Объясните, пожалуйста.
*Чайтанья Чандра Чаран прабху*: Мы спрашивали об этом, насчет Гопала. Нам сказали – это не наша сампрадайя, мы не поклоняемся Гопалу. Это другая сампрадайя, во Вриндаване это делают, какая-то линия. У нас линия господа Чайтаньи. И Радха-Кришна, это тоже Господь Чайтанья, это линия отношений Радхи и Кришны. Гопал – не наша сампрадайя. Поэтому GBC сказало – поклоняться не нужно.
Потом мы снова спросили духовного учителя – что делать, мы не поклоняемся, но дети все поклоняются. Дети, когда во Вриндаван приезжают, просто требуют – купи Гопала. И вы не можете ничего сделать. В моей семье так было тоже. Жена говорит – «купили Гопала…». Во Вриндаване. Я говорю:
- Зачем?!
- Ну как зачем, ребенок просил. 
- Ну при чем тут ребенок? Это не наша сампрадайя вообще, не наша линия, нужно поклоняться Господу Чайтанье.
Жена на меня смотрит, улыбается и говорит – «А ты посмотри на Него». (все смеются) И я посмотрел… «Ну ладно, пусть поклоняется дочь». А невозможно просто, Гопал смотрит, и что делать, как же Его обратно, не выгонишь же.
Но дети поклоняются, детская сампрадайя у нас появилась, это для детей больше. Это не будет нашим главным Божеством на алтаре.
И так дочь всю жизнь поклонялась Гопалу. Сейчас она повзрослела, не только Гопал у нее. Мне подарили еще шалаграму Гопала, она ее у меня украла, теперь поклоняется шалаграме Гопала. Она Ему поклоняется всю жизнь. Ну, вот сейчас кому-то передала, какому-то другому ребенку. Сейчас шалагарама-Гопал стоит на алтаре у нее.
То есть главное функциональное Божество – это Гаура-Нитай или Панча-таттва. Сосредоточьтесь на этом. Гопал может просто присутствовать на алтаре, если уж так хотите. Или рядом детский алтарь сделать.

_(14 сентября 2011, Евпатория)_

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Очень странная тема. Странные вопросы: 




> у меня вопрос: у всех ли индусов, которые поклоняются дома Божествам, есть духовный учитель? или как-то по-другому бывает? типа как у нас христиане, купил икону и вперед?


Странные наблюдения:




> Теперь же с Гопалом путешествует огромное количество преданных ИСККОН


Огромное?

Странные рекомендации:




> В широком смысле мы должны развивать в себе желание служить Кришне, следовательно, служение Ему должно делаться по желанию. Но попросить разрешения и благословений также ОЧЕНЬ благоприятно. И это тоже должно делаться по желанию





> Любое поклонение любой форме благоприятно.


Странно бхакты все это.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> но... индусов отсутствие инициации не смущает


Дорогая матаджи Нараяни, я знаю, как у индусов, у них все свободно и спонтанно происходит, но мне было важно знать именно официальное мнение ИСККОН по этому вопросу. Спасибо.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Давайте будем снисходительнее, войдём в чужое положение. Если неинициированный преданный носит с собой скульптурное изображение (всё же правильнее именовать это так) своего Господа, значит, для него это важно, он чувствует, что ему это помогает. В конце концов, какое главное правило? Всегда помнить Кришну и никогда Его не забывать. 

Давайте взглянем на это не как на нарушение правил, а как на смелость нарушить правила в стремлении стать ближе к своему Господу:  



> она ее у меня украла


 :good:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Кришна одинаково принимает служение, что у инициированного, что у неинициированного, что у дважды-/трижды-инициированного. 
> Делать какие-то принципиальные различия между мурти в храме и домашним также неккоректно.


Вы холтите сказать, что нет разницы в квалификации поклонения у неинициированных и инициированных? Тогда зачем вообще инициация? Зачем культура панчаратры? 
В Чайтанйа-Чаритамрите (Антья 4.192) сказано: "С момента посвящения, когда преданный полностью отдает себя служению Господу, Кришна начинает относиться к нему, как к равному Самому Себе". Несмотря на абсолютность Господа, Он проявляет Себя в большей или меньшей степени в Божестве, в зависимости от квалификации преданного. Инициация дается именно на основе квалификации. Поэтому кроме единства есть еще и различия. И их нельзя упускать из виду.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> . Для местных, индийских преданных, как ИСККОН, так и Гаудия-матх, это выглядит немного странно и дико. .


в Гуджарате например поклонение Гопалу очень распространено. в нашем храме всегда присутствует Гопал,не на алтаре Божеств,отдельно,на качельках сидит.так что видимо от региона зависит.

----------


## Ananga Manjari d.d.

> а это, по-моему, перебор. носить на себе маленькое мурти Господа (и желательно это НЕ афишировать) или брать с собой небольшие Божества и маленький алтарь в путешествие - это одно, а превращать алтари в домик барби с игрушечными спаленками, посудками и тд. - имхо перекос. мы должны развивать глубину внутреннего бхаджана, а не играть в куклы.


вот тут позволю себе не согласится с Вами.Божество Гопала олицетворяет собой маленького Кришну-ребенка,поэтому путешествуя куда-либо с НИм(да и дома тоже) соответственнно Ему нужнны игрушки,и столик,и покушать много и часто(маленькие дети,если Вы знаете,кушают оооочень часто).
ведь когда берут в путешествие мурти к примеру Гаура-Нитай,то и параферналии для поклонения тоже берут,здесь просто параферналии другие.например для Гопала обычно берут волчок,фигурки животных-павлина,коров,попугая.
пс.прежде чем с таким пренебрежением высказываться о том или ином виде поклонения,сначала бы следовало досконально изучить этот вопрос

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

У Гопала есть ещё мячик,лошадка на колёсиках.В руке Его ладду.Значит Он любит сладости.Обычно их подают с утра.Каждый день.Ладду,творожные сладости ,как мама Яшода делала...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> простите, не могу согласиться. это утверждение лишает Господа свободы воли и диктует Ему когда, кому и насколько проявляться. 
> у слона Гаждендры была вторая инициация?


Это не лишает Господа свободы, но дает нам понятие о том, как Господь реагирует на наше служение. Читайте БГ 4.11 "..в какой мере человек предается Мне, в той мере я вознаграждаю его..". Слон Гаджендра - это пример особой милости Господа. Мы говорим не об исключениях, а о правилах.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> пс.прежде чем с таким пренебрежением высказываться о том или ином виде поклонения,сначала бы следовало досконально изучить этот вопрос


прошу прощения, но вы меня СОВЕРШЕННО не поняли. но уже осуждаете  :smilies: 
я прекрасно знаю, что нужно для поклонения Шри Гопалу. я говорила совершенно о другом...
зы
... и никогда не позволяла себе даже думать с пренебрежением о ЛЮБОМ виде поклонения.
 :namaste:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

В предыдущей жизни Гаджендра был царём,цари получали вторую инициацию и слушались брахманов.
Этот царь (Гаджендра)  повторял всю жизнь мантру(Кажись из Бхагават Гиты,если не вру) и таким образом,будучи слоном ,в трудную минуту,вспомнил о Кришне и стал молиться.
Не проходит даром -молитва.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

С троллями у нас разговор короткий. Ведамурти и Нараяни, вам предупреждения.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> перечислите пожалуйста шастры, которые вы читали о поклонении Божествам, я тоже с удовольствием почитаю. 
> с уважением


Я читала Хари Бхакти Виласу Шри Санатаны Госвами и Панчаратра Прадипу.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> в Гуджарате например поклонение Гопалу очень распространено. в нашем храме всегда присутствует Гопал,не на алтаре Божеств,отдельно,на качельках сидит.так что видимо от региона зависит.


Я не имела в виду, что поклонение Гопалу странно. У нас в Бенгалии вайшнавы только Гопалу и поклоняются обычно в домашних условиях. Но только не вайшнавы ИСККОН. Я говорила, что странно видеть, как грихастхи путешествуют с Божествами на себе. Бывает, что бенгальские грихастхи берут с собой Божества в поездку, но оставляют их обычно в помещении. А на себе Божеств носят в основном разные странствующие монахи в святых местах, которые не имеют своего дома и живут под открытым небом или в дхармашалах. Вот это я о чем.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> на самом деле - не от флуда, а от слов, которые неприятно слышать и от вопросов, на которые некоторые не могу признаться что не знают ответа


Кто эти некоторые и на какие вопросы они не могут ответить? Конкретно. Какой вопрос остался без ясного ответа? Было ясно сказано, что Гопалу в ИСККОН обычно не поклоняются. Если кто-то это делает дома, то это его личное дело. В храмах ИСККОН поклоняются в основном Божествам Гоура-Нитай, Радха-Кришна, Кришна-Баларам, Джаганнтатх-Субхадра-Баладев, Сита-Рама, Нарасимхадев.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Офтоп и флуд из темы удалены.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

О,я вспомнила.
В лекции ,не помню чьей,говорили о поклонении Божеству "от себя",без гуру и инициации.Там говорилось о 5 процентах эффективности от ста...Т.е. без гуру поклонение возможно.Но это не так  эффективно.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Там говорилось о 5 процентах эффективности от ста...Т.е. без гуру поклонение возможно.Но это не так  эффективно.


Интересно, как на санскрите "пять процентофф"? Откуда возникают такие цифры? Не из шастр, это точно. 

Просто надо четко себ уяснить, это не мы поклоняемся, это гуру поклоняется, а мы ему помогаем. Поэтому упачары подаются гуру, а он предлагает их. Благо же от этого поклонения через гуру возвращается к нам. 

Мы - никто, мы не Мирабаи, и не Гажендра, у нас нет ни чистоты, ни искренности, нет шаранагати. Кришна не обязан слышать нас и принимать от нас что-либо. А вот гуру - другое дело. Он чистый преданный, шаранагата-бхакта. По своей беспричинной милости гуру становится посредником в нашем поклонении делая его сколько-нибудь настоящим. Даже когда мы сами становимся чистыми преданными, мы все равно поклоняемся при посредничестве гуру, парма-гуру и всея парампары. 

Так действует каждый, на чьем алтаре стоит изображение гуру-парапары. Пять процентов или семь с половиной эффективности - не знаю... Но именно так работает система гуру-парампары в сфере арчаны.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> изменились ли правила в ИСККОН по отношению поклонения Божествами и отношения к Ним. Была бы очень благодарна за квалифицированный комментарий.


Нет, правила не изменились. В ИСККОН Божеству Гопала не поклоняются. Если кто-то покупает на рынке мурти Гопала, то это его личное дело.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> В ИСККОН Божеству Гопала не поклоняются.




http://www.radhagopaljiutempel.com/

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> http://www.radhagopaljiutempel.com/


Ну, тут же другой Гопал, взрослый уже.

----------


## vijitatma das

> Ну, тут же другой Гопал, взрослый уже.


Да, Гопал-Джиу из Гадайгири - это Радха-Гопал:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Надо пояснить, что под "Гопалом" имеют в виду Божества "Ладду Гопала",  Божество Кришны изображенное в образе младенца, стоящего на коленях. Этому Божеству в основном поклоняются в Пушти Марге, последователи Валлабхачарьи. 

Пример такого Божества:

http://godgyan.com/wp-content/upload...rishna-300.jpg

http://www.redbag.in/93521-10876-thi...ves-laddoo.jpg

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Надо пояснить, что под "Гопалом" имеют в виду Божества "Ладду Гопала",  Божество Кришны изображенное в образе младенца, стоящего на коленях. Этому Божеству в основном поклоняются в Пушти Марге, последователи Валлабхачарьи.


+1. Вот он исчерпывающий ответ, которого я ждал. Гопалы, Они разные бывают.

Ладду Гопал - Бала Гопал, Шишу Кумар, Ладдулеиджи. Гопалы малолетние. О которых и был изначальный вопрос. 

И Гопалы такие, как Шри Натхджи Гопал (без Радхарани) и Гопал-джиу (из пары с Радхой) - Кишора Гопалы.

----------


## Daya dd

Дважды слышала такой вопрос на лекциях: в первом случае задавали Партха Сарадхи Махараджу, во втором -- год назад БВ Мадхаве Махараджу. Партха Саратхи Махарадж говорил о том, что часто Ладду-Гопалу преданные ИСККОН поклоняются из сентиментов, особенно матаджи. Просто какой-то материнский инстинкт ими движет, эмоциональная неудовлетворенность. Но в принципе строго говоря поклонение Ладду-Гопалу находится в другом настроениии, нежели то, которое несет в себе наша Гуру-парампара. Мадхава Махарадж однозначно ответил, что это поклонение в традиции Пушти-марга Валлабхачарйи, и мы его не придерживаемся, так как опять же -- в нашей традиции поклонение преследует развитие с Кришной другого типа взаимоотношений. Оба говорили о том, что иметь Божество Ладду-Гопала на одном алтаре с Гаура-Нитайем или Радха-Кришной или Кришна-Баларамой -- это как бы расабхаса.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> это как бы расабхаса.


не КАК БЫ, а ИМЕННО расабхаса - смешение несовместимых рас.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Интересно, как на санскрите "пять процентофф"? Откуда возникают такие цифры? Не из шастр, это точно. .


Лектор авторитеный был.Кто?не помню,хоть убей.
Смысл какой.Сколько есть веры,смирения,предания,таков ответ Кришны.
Даже имея фото гуру,не факт ,что ответ придёт.Т.к. может быть не быть:-) веры в гуру,в процесс ....в парампару(на тот случай если гуру пал).

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> поклоняются из сентиментов, особенно матаджи..


Подозреваю та же песня и с Гаура Нитай(юшками),Радха Кришна(чками),Нрисимха(чками)....и пр.
Сентимент -он долго может присутствовать.что поделаешь .обусловленность.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> Нет, правила не изменились. В ИСККОН Божеству Гопала не поклоняются. Если кто-то покупает на рынке мурти Гопала, то это его личное дело.


Большое спасибо вам за ответ, уважаемый Лакшмана Прана прабху-джи. Теперь все прояснилось. Проблема вот в чем была: моего супруга знакомые русские бхакты из ИСККОН попросили привезти мурти Ладду-Гопала, бхакты неинициированные и не читающие пранама-мантру, но уже год регулярно ходящие в храм и на бхакти-врикшу. Супруг спросил совета у своего Махараджа, а тот ему категорически не разрешил выполнять эту просьбу, мотивируя это тем, что в ИСККОН запрещено поклонение Гопалу, и если он, то есть супруг, привезет Гопала этим бхактам, то могут возникнуть недоразумения между руководством ятры в ИСККОН и бхактами Гаудия-Матха и Бабаджи-самрадайи, могут подумать, что они хотят переманить новых бхакт ИСККОН в свои матхи. Мы передали этот ответ бхактам, которые у нас Гопала попросили, а они очень возмутились и сказали, что Махарадж не в курсе, правила в ИСККОН давным-давно изменились, все, кто хочет, уже давно поклоняются Гопалу, что инициация нужна только для поклонения божествам Гаура-Нитай и прочим и что если мы не верим, то можем сами спросить у преданных ИСККОН. А когда мы поехали в этом году на фестивали во Вриндаван и Майапур, то сами своими глазами увидели, что действительно преданные ИСККОН ходят с мешочками и коробочками на шеях, в которых сидит Гопал. Нам даже милостиво позволили заглянуть в мешочки и получить даршан, вот откуда мы узнали, какие еще атрибуты в нем находятся. После этого супруг побудил меня написать и узнать квалифицированное мнение у старших преданных ИСККОН по этому вопросу. Теперь, благодаря вашему ответу и ответам других прабху проблема разрешилась. Большое спасибо. Наши вам поклоны.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> в ИСККОН запрещено поклонение Гопалу, и если он, то есть супруг, привезет Гопала этим бхактам, то могут возникнуть недоразумения между руководством ятры в ИСККОН и бхактами Гаудия-Матха и Бабаджи-самрадайи, могут подумать, что они хотят переманить новых бхакт ИСККОН в свои матхи


.

Ого! И "запрещено" и "могут возникнуть недоразумения" и даже "могут подумать, что хотят переманить"...

Запрещено это не совсем то слово. Запрещено это есть мясо и употреблять наркотики, а Гопалу просто не поклоняются и все. Ибо не наша тема. Запреты тут не при чем.

Как поклонение Гопалу может иметь столь серьезные политические последствия для отношений с Гаудия Матхом и Бабджи Радха кунды, которые тоже не поклоняются Гопалу я просто не представляю.

Вы уверены, что все правильно поняли?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

А вот и настоящее исключение из правил Гопалджи Манипури Мандир ИСКОН на Радха Кунде



Один Манипурский раджа в свое время передал этот храм Е.С. Бхактисварупе Дамодару Госвами. Гопал там изначальное главенствующее Божество.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

У моих детей Гопалы...Они ,можно сказать,не поклоняются.Но...как знать,возможно,детские поступки менее осквернены ,нежели мои....

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> .
> 
> Ого! И "запрещено" и "могут возникнуть недоразумения" и даже "могут подумать, что хотят переманить"...
> 
> Запрещено это не совсем то слово. Запрещено это есть мясо и употреблять наркотики, а Гопалу просто не поклоняются и все. Ибо не наша тема. Запреты тут не при чем.
> 
> Как поклонение Гопалу может иметь столь серьезные политические последствия для отношений с Гаудия Матхом и Бабджи Радха кунды, которые тоже не поклоняются Гопалу я просто не представляю.
> 
> Вы уверены, что все правильно поняли?


Уверены, конечно. Я не думаю, что слово "политические" здесь уместно. Но Махараджу явно виднее. Что же касается Гаудия-Матху, то там разрешено поклонение Гопалу в домашних условиях, если есть дикша и если есть на то благословение Гуру.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Я не думаю, что слово "политические" здесь уместно.


А как еще можно назвать 




> недоразумения между руководством ятры в ИСККОН и бхактами Гаудия-Матха и Бабаджи-самрадайи, могут подумать, что они хотят переманить новых бхакт ИСККОН в свои матхи


как бы вы их назвали? Поправьте меня.

----------


## Yugala Piriti dd

> А на себе Божеств носят в основном разные странствующие монахи в святых местах, которые не имеют своего дома и живут под открытым небом или в дхармашалах. Вот это я о чем.


О, сегодня как раз прочитала в Чайтанья-Бхагавате:

17. Один очень благочестивый брахман, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну, отправился в паломничество по святым местам.
18. Он поклонялся Господу, повторяя шестисложную Гопала-мантру и не ел ничего, кроме остатков пищи, предложенной Господу Гопалу.
19. Посетив множество святых мест, удачливый брахман волею судеб оказался перед домом Господа Чайтаньи.
20. Сердцем он был настолько чист, что от него исходило сияние. На своей шее, как удивительнейшее украшение, он всегда носил Божество Господа Гопала и Шалаграма-шилу.
21. Глаза его были полузакрыты, и он непрерывно повторял: «Кришна! Кришна!», наслаждаясь нектаром любви к Богу.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> А как еще можно назвать 
> 
> 
> 
> как бы вы их назвали? Поправьте меня.


Я бы во избежании оскоблений вообще никак бы не стала называть  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Кто эти некоторые и на какие вопросы они не могут ответить? Конкретно. Какой вопрос остался без ясного ответа? Было ясно сказано, что Гопалу в ИСККОН обычно не поклоняются. Если кто-то это делает дома, то это его личное дело. В храмах ИСККОН поклоняются в основном Божествам Гоура-Нитай, Радха-Кришна, Кришна-Баларам, Джаганнтатх-Субхадра-Баладев, Сита-Рама, Нарасимхадев.


"некоторые" - это я намекала на Двиджати пуджака прабху, которого очень уважаю и чье мнение мне всегда интересно  :smilies: . просто меня слегка разочаровал его первый пост в данной теме  :smilies:  хотелось как всегда услышать компетентный и развернутый ответ, а он просто пришел и обозвал всё странным  :smilies: ))) ну и конечно было непонятно, когда он меня обозвал тролем, я на самом деле очень добрая, веселая и симпатичная  :smilies:  
также мне было неприятно, что Вы объявили, как я считаю, незаслуженно, мне предупреждение, а Анирудха прабху посносил все подряд мои посты в офтоп (не многова-то ли - втроём на одну скомную матаджи?  :mig:  ), вместе с конкретными вопросами и темами, которые они затрагивали, теперь придется все заново начинать. но я не собираюсь выяснять отношения, как говорится, хозяин - барин, мне просто интересно узнать мнение компетентных преданных об интересующих меня темах. предугадывая возможные вопросы я сразу скажу, что у меня есть Гуру, есть благословение поклоняться Божествам и нет маленького Шри Гопала на алтаре и в мешке на шее я тоже никого с собой не таскаю. и также я полностью согласна с необходимостью принятия духовного учителя, это вообще не обсуждается.
 об отношении Искон к поклонению божеству Шри Гопала был не мой вопрос, а топикстартера, меня волнуют другие вопросы, прямо либо косвенно касающиеся данной темы.

вот мои вопросы, уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, поправьте пожалуйста, если я где-то ошибаюсь.

первый: в данном топике была затронута интересная тема об настроении поклонения в Искон. Искон относится к Шри Гаудия-сампрадае и по идее преданные Искон должны развивать настроение манджари-бхавы. как это получается у тех, у кого дома стоят перечисленные Вами божества, кроме Шри Шри Радха-Кришна и Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай? вот например, какое настроение развивают те, у кого на алтаре Шри Шри Рама-Сита, Шри Лакшмана и Хануман? по идее, они должны медитировать на Рама-лилу и Шри Айодхья-дхаму? 
а те, у кого дома Шри Шри Рукмини-Дваракадхиша?

вопрос второй: у кого стоят на алтаре Шри Шри Кришна-Баларама - в каком настроении поклонения находятся они? дасья? ватсалья? сакхья? а может мадхурья? 

3: как быть тем членам Искон, которых привлекают другие расы, не манджари-бхава? я знаю различных преданных, поклоняющихся Шри Балараме и то, что они испытывают к Нему - очень похоже на чувства в мадхурья-расе. как бы Вы это прокомментировали.

4: ватсалья-раса. как можно члену Искон, где не практикуется поклонение Шри Гопалу, развить чувства в ватсалья-расе? 

5: как выглядело домашнее поклонение божествам ДО прихода Шри Кришна Чайтанья Махапрабху в прошлые времена у НЕДВАЖДЫРОЖДЕННЫХ , у кого не было гуру? имели ли шудры, чандалы и тд, то есть все неинициированные, возможность совершать поклонение своему домашнему Божеству у себя дома? или у них были свои гуру - для шудр и чандалов? или разницы вообще не было и Гуру-брахман мог спокойно принимать низкорожденных учеников? (хочу подчеркнуть, что я прекрасно осознаю разницу между храмовым (когда даже во времена Шри Чайтаньи Харидаса Тхакура не пускали в храм) и домашним поклонением. да, и я знаю об Исконовском стандарте, что в храме божествам могу служить только дваждырожденные, ну то есть дваждыинициированные)

6: как определяется критерий поклонения Божеству Шри Гопала и как можно определить, движет ли преданным "материнский инстинкт", "эмоциональная неудовлетворенность", сентиментальность и тд, особенно если это многодетная мать в годах или молодой парень или седой дедушка? откуда возникает уверенность у комментирующих, что это не бхакти, а материальные чувства и Господу, который испокон веков живет в сердце этих преданных, Который руководит их жизнями и судьбами, Кто ведет их к Себе, Кто живет в их в доме и Кому посвященны их жизни - что Этому Господу нет дела до поклонения этих преданных, потому что другие преданные считают, что у них " нет ни чистоты, ни искренности, нет шаранагати". кто и как определяет ЧТО чувствует Господь? и как можно назвать то, что чувствует преданный по отношению к Господу - материальными сентиментами?

спасибо, 
надеюсь, дорогой Враджендра Кумар прабху, у Вас найдется время на ответы.

с уважением...

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> руководство ятры в ИСККОН и бхактами Гаудия-Матха и Бабаджи-самрадайи


 если я не ошибаюсь, то все перечисленное относится к ОДНОЙ сампрадае. просветите пожалуйста, что за "бабаджи-сампрадая"?

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> ходят с мешочками и коробочками на шеях, в которых сидит Гопал.... какие еще атрибуты в нем находятся.


 можно только догадываться, как весело Шри Гопалу прыгать вместе со всем Своим скарбом в мешочке на груди преданного во время киртана...  :yazik:  :rgunimagu:

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> если я не ошибаюсь, то все перечисленное относится к ОДНОЙ сампрадае. просветите пожалуйста, что за "бабаджи-сампрадая"?


До определенного момента сампрадайя действительно одна, затем Гаудия-матх отделился во времена Бхактивинода Тхакура. В Гаудия-матхе руководят Госвами, их центр в Калькутте, а в бабаджи-сампрадайе госвами нет, там только бабаджи. Их духовный центр на Радха-Кунде.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> До определенного момента сампрадайя действительно одна, затем Гаудия-матх отделился во времена Бхактивинода Тхакура. В Гаудия-матхе руководят Госвами, их центр в Калькутте, а в бабаджи-сампрадайе госвами нет, там только бабаджи. Их духовный центр на Радха-Кунде.


Такой организации, как "Гаудия-матх" нет со времен ухода Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. Еще в 1940-1950-е годы Гаудия-матх разделился на множество независимых вайшнавских сообществ.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> надеюсь, дорогой Враджендра Кумар прабху, у Вас найдется время на ответы.


Отвечу коротко, т.к. времени мало и я не большой специалист в поклонении Божествам.
На вопросы 1-4 ответить очень просто. Вы спрашиваете там про расы, в которых проходит поклонение. Согласно Рупе Госвами раса проявляется на уровне Према-бхакти. Думаю, что никто из участников обсуждения и поклоняющихся в ИСККОН домашним Божествам, на этом уровне не находится. Поэтому тут долго говорить смысла нет. Все, что у нас сейчас может быть - это просто дух служения с желанием удовлетворить Господа и самому очиститься. Про расу пока говорить не приходится.
На вопрос №5 я не знаю ответа, т.к. нигде не встречал специальных описаний по этой теме. 
Что касается вопроса №6, то действительно трудно понять, что движет каждым конкретным человеком в процессе поклонения. Внешняя обусловленность человека (мужчина-женщина, старый-молодой) может не соответствовать внутреннему миру человека. Не думаю, что есть какой-то универсальный и однозначный ответ на этот вопрос. Отношения души и Бога очень индивидуальны, личностны и сокровенны. Человек может быть квалифицированным или неквалифицуированным обращаться с каким-то механизмом, но Бог не механизм и Он непредсказуем. Где-то давно читал историю про одного брахмана, который увидел как на рынке торговка рыбой использовала большой камень (шалаграма-шилу) в качестве гирьки на своих весах. Он там чуть в обморок не упал от этого и стал просить торговку отдать или продать ему этот камень. Но она ответила, что ни за что его не продаст, т.к. он ей чем-то очень нравится. И Кришна в форме шалаграма остался у этой хозяйке, которая брала его своими небрахманическими руками, испачканными рыбьей чешуей. Он предпочел остаться посреди вонючей рыбы, наслаждаясь тем чувством симпатии, которое испытывала к нему эта торговка. Естетсвенно, что такой случай - исключение, а не правило.

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> Такой организации, как "Гаудия-матх" нет со времен ухода Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. Еще в 1940-1950-е годы Гаудия-матх разделился на множество независимых вайшнавских сообществ.


Да вы что, Лакшмана Прана прабху-джи, у моего супруга все родственники по материнской линии являются членами этой самой организации. Она по-бенгальски так и называется "гаудия-матх", а по-английски более известна как "гаудия-мишшон". Но местные английское название не любят и все знают эту организацию под бенгальским названием. Штаб-квартира находится в Калькутте. Ачарья - Шри Джаганнатх Дас Бабаджи. президент - Шрила Бхакти Сухрид Паривраджак Госвами Махарадж.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Да вы что, Лакшмана Прана прабху-джи, у моего супруга все родственники по материнской линии являются членами этой самой организации. Она по-бенгальски так и называется "гаудия-матх", а по-английски более известна как "гаудия-мишшон". Но местные английское название не любят и все знают эту организацию под бенгальским названием. Штаб-квартира находится в Калькутте. Ачарья - Шри Джаганнатх Дас Бабаджи. президент - Шрила Бхакти Сухрид Паривраджак Госвами Махарадж.


Имеется в виду, что после ухода Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура единый Гаудия Матх распался на множество отдельных организаций: Шри Чайтанья Матх, Шри Чайтанья Сарасвата Матх, Гаудия Веданта Самити, Гопинатх Матх, и т.д. и т.п.  В каждой организации свои стандарты , правила и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> До определенного момента сампрадайя действительно одна, затем Гаудия-матх отделился во времена Бхактивинода Тхакура. В Гаудия-матхе руководят Госвами, их центр в Калькутте, а в бабаджи-сампрадайе госвами нет, там только бабаджи. Их духовный центр на Радха-Кунде.


Гаудия Матх - это организация, которую создал Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакура уже после ухода Шрилы Гоура Кишора даса Бабаджи и Шрилы Бхактивинода Тхакура. После ухода Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура, его организация -Гаудия Матх, которая имела 64 отделения по всей Индии, распалась на несколько отдельных организаций. С тех пор не существует единой организации Гаудия Матха.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> О, сегодня как раз прочитала в Чайтанья-Бхагавате:
> 
> 17. Один очень благочестивый брахман, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну, отправился в паломничество по святым местам.
> 18. Он поклонялся Господу, повторяя шестисложную Гопала-мантру и не ел ничего, кроме остатков пищи, предложенной Господу Гопалу.
> 19. Посетив множество святых мест, удачливый брахман волею судеб оказался перед домом Господа Чайтаньи.
> 20. Сердцем он был настолько чист, что от него исходило сияние. На своей шее, как удивительнейшее украшение, он всегда носил Божество Господа Гопала и Шалаграма-шилу.
> 21. Глаза его были полузакрыты, и он непрерывно повторял: «Кришна! Кришна!», наслаждаясь нектаром любви к Богу.


Опять же поймите, что в этой теме речь идет о поклонение определенной формы Божества - Бала Гопала или Ладду Гопала - Кришне-младенцу. Гопала - это одно из имен Кришны. НО здесь имеются в виду конкретные формы Божества, фотография приводилась выше. В Гаудия-сампрадае, такой форме Божества не поклоняются.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Комментаторы приводят другой пример из «Сканда-пураны», где рассказывается о бездетном царе, который в отличие от многих других бездетных царей, не сильно расстраивался по поводу своего бесплодия, а наоборот решил сделать своим наследником Васудеву. Он взял Божество из храма, поставил Его на трон, провел церемонию коронации и объявил всем, что теперь Он его сын. Кришна был так доволен им, что пообещал родиться как его земной сын. Есть другой пример из Десятой Песни «Шримад Бхагаватам» когда в течение года Кришна, отвечая на желания Своих преданных, стал сыном всех гопи, пастухов и коров Вриндавана.

Этот раздел Рупа Госвами заканчивает утверждением, что в нашей сампрадае Гопалу не поклоняются так, как это делают в валлабха-сампрадае, где путь рагануга-садханы называется пушти-маргом, и культивируется именно ватсалья-раса, родительская любовь к Кришне.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Отвечу коротко, т.к. времени мало и я не большой специалист в поклонении Божествам.
> На вопросы 1-4 ответить очень просто. Вы спрашиваете там про расы, в которых проходит поклонение. Согласно Рупе Госвами раса проявляется на уровне Према-бхакти. Думаю, что никто из участников обсуждения и поклоняющихся в ИСККОН домашним Божествам, на этом уровне не находится. Поэтому тут долго говорить смысла нет. Все, что у нас сейчас может быть - это просто дух служения с желанием удовлетворить Господа и самому очиститься. Про расу пока говорить не приходится.


вот так вот одной фразой убивается вся надежда  :smilies: ))) 
... и простите, но я сомневаюсь, что вы действительно знаете ВСЕХ поклоняющихся в ИСККОН домашним Божествам. и еще раз простите - выглядит так, что вы их недооцениваете...
также минимум у двух уважаемых участников топика довольно глубокий и серьезный уровень поклонения своим Божествам, многому можно поучиться.
 раз мы все такие грязные и падшие, то все равно какой форме Господа поклоняться? Шри Рамачандре с Ситадеви и Хануманом, Гаура-Нитай или Рукмини-Дваракадхиш? и что таким образом разовьется и до чего так можно очиститься? простите, но для меня это как-то безнадежно и полностью имперсонально выглядит. 
те слова Шри Рупы Госвами, на которые вы ссылаетесь, я понимаю несколько по-другому: да, ЛИЧНЫЕ РЕАЛЬНЫЕ ОТНОШЕНИЯ с Господом в трасцендентной реальности, в бхаджане преданного ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО проявляются на уровне премы. когда, хотя и находясь в мат. теле, преданный способен уже видеть Господа и участвовать в Его играх в апраката-дхаме. 
но такого уровня и таких отношений ОЧЕНЬ сложно будет достичь, если не быть привязанным к ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОЙ форме Господа и к ОПРЕДЕЛЕННЫМ отношениям, ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОМУ служению, ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОЙ расе.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Гаудия Матх - это организация


очень интересно, на форуме есть кто-то компетентный, чтобы сделать ознакомительный обзор всех вайшнавских сампрадай, матхов, париваров и тд? их основные положение и отличия с ИСККОН. очень интересно было бы почитать о Нитьянанда париваре, семье Адвайты Ачарьи, линии Гададхары, кто такие эти "кастовые госвами", и кто такие бабаджи с Радха-кунды и другие бабаджи? что за поклонение в мадхва-сампрадайе и шри сампрадайе? хотелось бы подробнее узнать о валлабха-сампрадайе... вообще, очень все интересно - познакомиться с нашими братьями вайшнавами поближе!

----------


## Светлана )

Я видела сайт об анти-сахаджии. Это авторитетно?  http://sites.google.com/site/pujalaragapatha/Home

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> те слова Шри Рупы Госвами, на которые вы ссылаетесь, я понимаю несколько по-другому:


а теоретически ж вон как на старом форуме писали: форма, обретаемая в духовном мире, определяется садханой, выполняемой сейчас. После многих жизней сосредоточения на определенной форме Бога с определенным настроением, мы развиваем конкретную форму. 
Но всё равно ж никто не сможет многие жизни сосредотачиваться на форме, которая "не его". Поклонение другим формам может быть промежуточным этапом, почему-то важным и необходимым для личности именно сейчас:   




> убивается вся надежда





> безнадежно и полностью имперсонально выглядит.


Кроме сварупы у нас в данный момент имеется ещё и тонкое тело (читайте - определённый склад самскар, васан, грах, архетипов... называйте как хотите), и его потребности тоже не стоит игнорировать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> но такого уровня и таких отношений ОЧЕНЬ сложно будет достичь, если не быть привязанным к ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОЙ форме Господа и к ОПРЕДЕЛЕННЫМ отношениям, ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОМУ служению, ОПРЕДЕЛЕННОЙ расе.


Единственная раса, о которой мы сейчас можем серьезно говорить - это дасья. Но не в смысле того, как она понимается на Вайкунтхе, а в смысле самого духа смиренного служения. Когда мы станем слугами именно по духу, тогда можно надеяться на то, что наша садхана когда-то вызавет милось Господа. Тогда можно будет говорить уже о реальной расе. Не хотел убить вашу надежду, но преданное служение должно быть основанно на знании этой науки, а не только на личных чувствах. Я не тот человек, который может быть для вас источником вдохновения. Извините за неоправданные ожидания. Поэтому я выхожу из темы за ненадобностью.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Не хотел убить вашу надежду


 о, не стоит волноваться, никто не пострадал  :smilies:   (что ж это за надежда такая, которую было бы так легко пошатнуть  :mig:  )
в любом случае - спасибо за общение  :namaste: 
и таки да, вы правы насчет именно ДУХА служение - он на самом деле никуда не девается даже в мадхурье  :mig:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> а теоретически ж вон как на старом форуме писали: форма, обретаемая в духовном мире, определяется садханой, выполняемой сейчас. .  постоянно забываю, кто из Госвами это сказал... я балбес с калиюжной памятью...
> 
> Кроме сварупы у нас в данный момент имеется ещё и тонкое тело (читайте - определённый склад самскар, васан, грах, архетипов... называйте как хотите), и его потребности тоже не стоит игнорировать.


 если этот салат-оливье с перечисленными вами ингридиентами привязывает душу к образу Господу - объясните мне, ЧТО в этом ужасного? 

зы

это мне кажется или действительно только русские преданные загоняются насчет различия типа "кто я на данный момент - грязный падший свин" и "кем я буду после сосредоточенния в течении многих жизней"? потому что в общении с индийскими преданными я пока таких проблем не увидела... так, мысли в вслух, без особых претензий...  :neznai:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

вот человек полностью выразил мое мнение по данному вопросу:
"Есть мнение о том, что пока вы не стали сддхой то и говорить о пранали пустой звон."

"просто говорить - да, пустой звон. а вот медитировать на свою сварупу и совершать служение в своей сиддха-дехе - вовсе не пустой звон. совсем не обязательно быть сиддхой, чтобы медитировать на свою сварупу, скорее, правильнее было бы сказать наоборот - чтобы стать сиддхой, нужно непременно медитировать на свою сварупу. В этом вся суть практики гаудия-вайшнавов - ежедневно служить Господу как в своём внешнем теле садхаки, совершая 9 видов преданного служения (шраванам киртанам вишнох-смаранам...), так и в своём духовном теле, памятуя про ашта-калья-лилу ... Все шастры говорят: на что человек медетирует на протяжении жизни, то он и получит после смерти. Если бы не будем медитировать на игры Шри-Шри Радха-Кришны и не будем представлять себя, как участника этих игр, то как мы достигнем своей сиддха-дехи после смерти? Фразы типа "ну, мы недостойные...", "ну, мы такие падшие...", "ну, у нас нет квалификации..." не должны сбивать садхаков и делать их нерешительными. Единственная квалификация, необходимая для того, чтобы слушать об этих трансцендентных играх и медитировать на них - это горячее, искреннее желание преданного вкушать сладкий вкус этих игр. "

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> горячее, искреннее желание


довольно высокая квалификация, Вам не кажется?

----------


## Светлана )

> очень интересно, на форуме есть кто-то компетентный, чтобы сделать ознакомительный обзор всех вайшнавских сампрадай, матхов, париваров и тд? их основные положение и отличия с ИСККОН. ... кто такие эти "кастовые госвами", и кто такие бабаджи с Радха-кунды и другие бабаджи?


 Вот такую информацию я нашла об этом на сайте
http://sites.google.com/site/pujalar...-i-gaudia-math

"...у современных бабаджей довольно много различий с  Учением Гаудия Матха (то есть с учением Шуддха-Бхакти Шри Чайтанйи Махапрабху как его бескомпромиссно представили для людей нынешней эпохи Шрила Бхактивинод Тхакур и Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Госвами Прабхупад). Например, бабаджи Радха-кунды считают, что процесс садханы для достижения Према-бхакти, который дал Бхактивинод Тхакур и Сарасвати Госвами Прабхупад, неправильны; у бабаджей нет посвящения в Брахма-гайатри (священный шнур у них могут носить только те, кто родились в брахманской семье); они отрицают шафрановую одежду, саннйасу и дайви-варнашраму, которые есть в Гаудия Матхе; они поют некоторые неавторитетные, выдуманные мантры, которые опроверг Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур; даже самым неофитам они дают метод «сиддха-пранали» (медитация на сокровенные Лилы Радха-Кришны и своё «участие» в них); в открытой аудитории они говорят о сокровенных Лилах Радха-Кришны и о деталях сиддха-пранали-смараны; и прочее, и прочее... Всё это Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур относил к апа-сиддханте и апа-сампрадайе («апа» означает ложный). Поэтому можно считать: то, чему учат они, во многом противоречит Учению Шуддха-Бхакти (чистого, беспримесного Бхакти) как его проповедовал Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху.

...киртана-прабхаве смарана хоибе

се кале бхаджана-нирджана самбхав

«Силой Киртана возникнет способность памятовать, смаранам, и только тогда (когда придёт адхикар) будет возможен нирджан-бхаджан (сокровенный Бхаджан в памятовании Радха-Кришна-Лилы)». – Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, «Вайшнава ке?»
Просьба к тем, кто обладает должной квалификацией, пожалуйста, проясните подробнее, "кто есть кто" в современном  Вайшнавизме, чтобы понятно было ...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Просьба к тем, кто обладает должной квалификацией, пожалуйста, проясните подробнее, "кто есть кто" в современном  Вайшнавизме, чтобы понятно было ...


Есть книга Сухотры Свами "Апасампрадаи". Там очень хорошо расписано, кто есть кто. Она доспупна на русском. Объем небольшой. Все коротко и ясно.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

о, вот это здорово! спасибочки. а то я в последнее время начиталась и наслушалась всякого, теперь запуталась... вроде как и сахаджии это не так плохо как их малюют... а может таки плохо... в смысле - сам термин "сахаджа" не плох, а вот кто как его понимает и действует - есть большая разница... а вот про бабаджей я бы так категорично не высказывалась, они разные бывают... Шри Гауракишора даса бабаджи, Шри Вамшидаса бабаджи, Шри Гханашьяма даса бабаджи... всех грести под одну гребенку - это имперсонализм. имхо, но то, что они не принимают саньясу - не так уж плохо. лучше быть саньяси на деле, как вышеприведенные личности, чем только на словах, а потом пасть с треском, обманув и разочаровав массу людей.
про сиддха-пранали тоже не однозначно... если духовный учитель ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО обладает видением и духовного мира, и твоего духовного облика и считает что ты уже созрел для бхаджана - то почему бы ему и не раскрыть тебе 11 признаков и не научить дальше... а если какой-то пупсик, выдающий себя за гуру, а сам ничего не видящий и не знающий, навешает тебе и куче других наивнюшек лапши про твою сладкую сварупу и тд и тп, а ты вовсе не готов - тогда это точно как говорил Шрила Прабхупада - общество обманщиков и обманутых...
а эта книга в электронном варианте есть у кого-нибудь? скиньте в личку пожалуйста!
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Светлана )

Спасибо! А можно выложить ссылку, чтобы скачать в электронном варианте, а то через  Googl не скачивается, а больше нигде не видно.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Апа сампрадаи.doc

----------


## Светлана )

Спасибо, скачала!

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

> Есть книга Сухотры Свами "Апасампрадаи". Там очень хорошо расписано, кто есть кто. Она доспупна на русском. Объем небольшой. Все коротко и ясно.


Вообще-то апасампрадайи и иные матхи внутри гаудия-вайшнавизма - это абсолютно разные вещи. К апасампрадайям причисляют разного рода сахаджиев типа аулов-баулов и проч., а матхи, типа гаудия матхов и некоторых бабаджи матхов основываются на вполне авторитетной гаудия-парампаре, поэтому мешать их в одну кучу явно не стоит.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Могу в личном общении (здесь, вроде как не очень уместно) рассказать по мере моих скромных знаний о бабаджи-сампрадайе и Гаудия-мишшон, т.к. сама с ними лично связана


Если можно оставьте свои скромные знания при себе. Уже сил нет читать про какие-то фантастические бабаджи сампрадайи! Помилосердствуйте!

----------


## Kisori Prema Dasi

А я разве к вам обращалась? По-моему, я вполне ясно и четко написала матаджи, которая задала вопрос, что могу частично на него ответить в ЛС. Вам я ни коим образом досаждать не собиралась.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> а почему бы вам к Сухотре Свами не возопить - он аж целую книгу написал


Сухотра даса Тапованачари  - мой возлюбленный Гурудев. В свое время он сам поручил мне сделать перевод этой книги на русский, что мы с группой преданных и сделали. Ваши слова совершенно неуместны. 

Книга "Апасампрадайи" - глубоко научное произведение, в отличие от невежественного лепета, который приходится читать и выслушивать на эту тему, в том числе и на этом форуме.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

ну вот прочитаю книгу вашего Гурудева и буду всё знать. спасибо ему и вам.
а то у меня уже каша в голове... развелось тут апасампрадай, понимаешь, и смущают нашу сестру-вайшнави. 
хотелось бы таки научиться разбираться в ху из кто, потому что иногда под раздачу попадают совершенно невинные преданные, пусть и не из Искона.
и пожалуйста, дорогой прабху, не серчайте ни на меня, ни на Кишори Према матаджи  :smilies:  ну применила она пару веселых терминов....  :sorry:  :biggrin1: 
зы
пользуясь случаем - можно вас попросить вот туточки ответить - неделю вас там ожидаю  :smilies:  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...9560#post49560

----------


## vijitatma das

> В свое время он сам поручил мне сделать перевод этой книги на русский, что мы с группой преданных и сделали.


И сама книга, и перевод ее чрезвычайно хороши. Посмотрел по выходным данным и увидел, что редактором был Вьясадев Прабху. Еще один плюс в пользу книги.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Первичным в ИСККОН является поклонение Господу Чайтанье а уж потом Радхе и Кришне Гопалу и другим формам Господа.

----------


## Светлана )

> Первичным в ИСККОН является поклонение Господу Чайтанье а уж потом Радхе и Кришне ...


 Это очень интересно, из какого источника взята эта информация?

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

> Это очень интересно, из какого источника взята эта информация?


Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады (аудио). Сам был несколько удивлен что Радха и Кришна были названы во вторую очередь. Но если вдуматься то спасение мы получаем Через милость Господа Чайтаньи . Поклонение Ему обязательно для духовного прогресса.Даже перед махамантрой рекомендовано читать определенный текст прося милости Господа Чайтаньи.

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Панча-таттва маха-мантра

Читается перед повторением Харе-Кришна маха-мантры . Господь Чайтанья самое милостивое воплощение Кришны .Три раза произнесенная мантра, обращенная к Господу Чайтанье, обладает огромной действующей силой,  но ее нельзя использовать для совершения неблагочестивых, греховных действий, она окажет обратное действие. 

(джайа) шри-кршна-чаитанйа прабху нитйананда
шри-адвайта гададхара шривасади-гаура-бхакта-вринда
    Перевод:
Будучи проповедниками движения сознания Кришны, мы прежде всего выражаем почтение Шри Чайтанье Махапрабху, произнося Панча-таттва мантру, и только после этого произносим Харе Кришна мантру, В этом случае она окажет на того, кто ее произносит, самое сильное воздействие
 Чтобы повторение мантры Харе Кришна принесло нам наибольшее благо, необходимо вначале принять покровительство Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Первичным в ИСККОН является поклонение Господу Чайтанье а уж потом Радхе и Кришне Гопалу и другим формам Господа.


Почему в ИСКОН? Не стоит вырывать ИСКОН из общегаудийского контекста, как будто он возник в некоем вакууме, из ниоткуда. В любой традиции Гаудия вайшнавизма, а не только в ИСКОН, сначала делается Гуру-пуджа, затем Гауранга-пуджа, а затем, пуджа главенствующему Божеству этого садхаки, если только это не Махапрабху и Гауранга-пуджа это и есть главная пуджа.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Это очень интересно, из какого источника взята эта информация?


Вы обнаружите ее в любой арчана-падхати (руководстве по поклонению божествам) гаудия вайшнавской традиции, безусловно и в исконовской Панчаратра-Прадипе. Для нашей философии это один из основополагающих аспектов.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

... мне вообще кажется форма Шри Кришна Чайтаньи - изначальной.... это нормально?

Он же Самый главный, самый красивый, самый сладостный, самый милостивый... когда Шримати Радхарани увидела Его во сне - Она была удивлена тем, насколько Он прекрасен и какую сильную любовь Она к Нему испытывает - больше, чем к форме Шри Шьямасундара...

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Если Господь Чайтанья медитирует на Кришну то понятно кто главный.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

вторая мысль - а зачем выяснять кто главный?  :smilies: 
пс
и по-моему скромному мнению... Радхарани медитирует на Кришну... и Она - главная  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Л.

Выяснять то что написано в Бхагавад-гите черным по белому действительно не нужно.

А подробности что как и почему тут http://pancha-tattva.ru/index.php/kr...ies-of-krishna

----------


## Narayani d.d.

читаю "подробности": "40) Им руководит любовь"
ну и? я ж говорю - Радхарани главная  :smilies: ))  Любовь - это Радха.
мне врать незачем  :smilies:

----------


## Narayani d.d.

подождите, вот придет Двиджати Пуджака прабху - он вам тоже скажет, что Радхарани - главная  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

Кстати, буквально вчера прочитал высказывание Шрилы Прабхупады, почему в Валлабха-сампрадае поклоняются именно Бал Кришне, Кришне-младенцу. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что они считают, что Кришна-младенец - невинный, а потом Он дескать из-за связей с гопи перестал быть невинным.  Своеобразные представления у них, я был удивлен, прочитав это.  Еще один аргумент в пользу того, почему в нашей сампрадайе мы не поклоняемся именно таким Божествам, поскольку этот аргумент Валлабха-сампрадайи, мягко говоря, сомнительный. 


Prabhupada: Yes. The Vallabha-sampradaya, they say that "Before Krsna was contaminated, in His childhood, we worship that Krsna."
Giriraja: Who said that?
Hari-sauri: Vallabha-sampradaya.
Prabhupada: "Krsna, when He was young, grown-up, He became contaminated by the gopis." Therefore they do not touch that Krsna. When He was below that age, Bal Krsna, He is innocent; He has no desire. They think this is contaminated Krsna, and Bal Krsna is uncontaminated.

>>> Ref. VedaBase => Room Conversation -- January 8, 1977, Bombay


Прабхупада: Да. Валлабха-сампрадая, они говорят: "Мы поклоняемся тому Кришне, который в детстве, до того, как Он осквернился".
Гирираджа: Кто сказал это?
Хари-шаури: Валлабха-сампрадая.
Прабхупада: "Кришна, когда был молодым, когда Он вырос, Он осквернился с гопи". Поэтому они не касаются того Кришну. Когда Он был младше этого возраста, Бал Кришна, Он невинный, у Него не было желания. Они думают, что это оскверненный Кришна, а Бал Кришна неоскверненый.

Беседа 08.01.1977, Бомбей

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

http://audio.iskcondesiretree.info/0...SKCON_Juhu.mp3

Приблизительно на 55-56-й минуте Мадхава Махараджа говорит о том, что ладду Гопал главенствующее Божество пушти-марги сампрадайя и мы не должны способствовать тому, чтобы наши дети ему поклонялись.

----------

